# All the goat videos you could ever want



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hello everyone! I don't post much these days, but I still lurk about and enjoy your stories and pictures. 

It occurred to me that ya'll would surely love my Youtube channel - since I am involved in long term behavioral research, I do a lot of videoing. It helps me see it better (I am visually impaired) and I can watch it over and over to analyze the reactions.

Eventually I realized other people might like to watch goat videos too, so I started uploading them! I post pretty regularly - mostly goat videos, including fights, funny moments, natural behavior, and care videos. There's also a lot of videos on the other farm animals. So it's just a fun little channel and I post a little of pretty much everything. Nothing is really censored either and I fully plan on having a lot of birthing videos go up after kidding season - excited for that.

You can find me at http://www.youtube.com/c/knsfarmtx - if you subscribe you'll get alerted when I post a video and they show up in your feed. 

Here's a few just to whet your whistle. 





















Hope you love watching them as much as I do!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Uh oh, another addiction coming on.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Always love your videos.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you!

Good to "see" you Toth - such a familiar name that reaches all the way to my beginnings. Can you believe how far I've come? Stock manager of a dairy now, with all the goats I could ever want. Who'da thunk, eh?   

I am addicted to videography at this point - I simply cannot get enough of being able to see things so much clearer. Especially because my time to do this is limited - barring medical advances of course! Which I'm sure are coming, just have to be patient.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...wagging tail...so funny how some get overly excited about food. I have one doe who moans and groans the whole time she eats...thanks for shareing


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

So glad to share! Lightning is a funny girl, and she loves to wag that tail.

I was looking for leaks in the barn when Toffee showed me something funny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Epona142 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Good to "see" you Toth - such a familiar name that reaches all the way to my beginnings. Can you believe how far I've come? Stock manager of a dairy now, with all the goats I could ever want. Who'da thunk, eh?
> 
> I am addicted to videography at this point - I simply cannot get enough of being able to see things so much clearer. Especially because my time to do this is limited - barring medical advances of course! Which I'm sure are coming, just have to be patient.


Good seeing you too. 

Wow, yeah, you have come a long way indeed. Good for you, hard work, but rewarding.

Videography is a good thing, it keeps the mind focused and sharp. :wink:

Love seeing you back. :sadhappy:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Why walk out in the rain when you can just catch it?
A few of mine do this, a doe taught the buck. One day as he was watching her he shoved her over & stood in the same spot.
That doe is gone & he still catches drips.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Aren't they so funny? I never grow tired of their antics. 

From a couple of scrub Nigerian Dwarves to a life that is literally filled 24/7/365 with goats - what more could I ask for?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

By the way, all very nice looking goaties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, they sure are. 

I love the video's.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you! I work hard to provide the best care I'm able to for the entire herd - they are ALL mine, even the ones with the boss' name on their papers. 

I am very fortunate to have what I have and do what I do, especially just three years after the worst day of my life. And these goats are fortunate too! How many goat herds have a full time caretaker and midwife?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see that.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I just love our girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hope you guys don't get tired of videos because heaven knows I don't get tired of making them.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I shot some footage today for a Thanksgiving day video. I think it's going to be fun once I edit it and put it all together. Goats + pies = fun.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

The oldest goats on the farm are often times the meanest LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a booger, the older ones do push their weight around. I hate it when another joins in and gangs up with them.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

If you want to see some good fights, please feel free to dig through my older videos on Youtube - I've got some real corkers.

I've found in my studies several *fascinating* behaviors associated with ranking, many of which I'm sure you have all observed yourself. The "referee" behavior is my favorite, but one interesting thing is that while a playful joust or bluff match is mostly ignored by the other does, a serious fight for hierarchy ranking often sees many other does taking sides and joining in.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Speaking of fights... I have so many in my backlog, with more to edit! The goat fights are deff what I get most of, because there is just so much fascinating behavior to observe during!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Loved 'em all, but the pumpkin video was my favorite. I will definitely subscribe to your channel. My daughters and I are making some of our own videos. So far we're doing goat antics with comical (hopefully) voice overs.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you! I'm glad you like them, and if you love the Pumpkin one, just wait until you see what I have ready for Thanksgiving! It's awesome! 

PLEASE do share your videos as well! I've considered doing something like that myself, but oh gosh I can't stand the sound of my own voice. I would love to sub to your channel - the more goat videos, the BETTER!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Olivia is Hope's great grandaughter. Some of you may remember Hope - my first doe! I simply can't bring myself to let go of her line. Still have her daughter, her granddaughter - who is the face of our farm - and of course Olivia now!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them.

Those flies are really pesky.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Right? We switched to fly predators this year and holy cow the difference! They are so expensive though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it works, it was so worth it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It's been a bit since I visited - crazy busy! - so I have a lot for you today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

i love it.


----------

